# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Taro tự động.

## Huudong

Lại sắp có mấy đứa thất nghiệp- Nghĩ cũng tội nhưng thôi...kệ!

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Khoa C3

----------


## nhatson

ko sao ah, có thêm cái việc bảo trì máy mà  :Smile:

----------

Huudong

----------


## terminaterx300

cái máy này hình như taro ốc bên cạnh con tán để lắc kê lại hay sao ấy nhỉ

----------


## Huudong

> cái máy này hình như taro ốc bên cạnh con tán để lắc kê lại hay sao ấy nhỉ


Dùng taro đai ốc bác ak!

----------


## biết tuốt

cho cái clip coi bác

----------


## Huudong

> cho cái clip coi bác


chưa xong, hết ngày nay mới có clip, nhớ thank & tín dụng , tui sẽ post clip full- không che! kakaka

----------

